# It Finally Arrived!!!



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Just to let everyone know the 28rsds made it to the dealer on Monday!!









We will go through the inspection on Thursday







Can't wait to check it out, and actually see the new floor plan in person.

A little, actually, very disappointed with the dealership, as they never called to give me an update. Originally they said it would be in at the end of Jan or first part of Feb, well here we are almost the end of Feb.







It doesn't bother me that it came in later than expected, but a simple phone call would have been nice!! They didn't even bother calling to tell me it was in at the dealership on Monday, I had to call them for a status









Hopefully the PDI goes better!! They probably won't get a favorable customer satisfaction survey from me.









I got the PDI check list, but if anyone else has words of wisdom let me know (I liked the video camera idea from a previous post, will bring it along)

Thanks again to everyone for making this site a great resource for us newbies


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Have fun tommorrow. Looking forward to taking a tour of that puppy in person at the Rocky Mountain Outbackers Rally.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very cool rtombre!

Since we just picked up our 28RS-DS last Saturday, I am sure they came from the same procuction run. Here are the things we found. Nothing major, but worth looking for:

1. Carefully check the silicone seal around all exterior pieces (including marker lights, etc.). We found 4 cases where the seal was not complete.

2. The emergency exit window in the bunkhouse was VERY stiff to open. DW couldn't do it, much less our kids (5 & 8). Dealer worked it over, and now it opens easily.

3. The upper rigt corners of both screen doors did not fit flush against the gasket. Main doors were OK, and screen door was easy to fix.

4. AM band on the radio is not working (we did not notice this until we got it home). Tested the unit at dealer on FM and it was fine.

5. We received two right side arm cushions for the sofa. not a big deal, but they are constructed as mirror images of each other.

6. The snap to connect the bunk room folding door strap to was located wrong, and the strap could not be connected. Easy fix by dealer.

7. A couple of fine flaws in the graphics tape. Not worth worrying about at this time.

And thats about it! Like I said, only minor problems. Everything else looks great.

BTW, DW and myself spent 6 hours going over the TT. literally covered every square inch of it. Top to Bottom!

Good luck today, and have a great time!

Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hope it isn't too late and you've left already - have a good close look at the seals around the windows on the outside. We had one that pulled away from a corner only a couple of weeks after delivery and we probably could have seen it at the PDI if we'd thought to look.

BBB


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Check everything!


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

PDI went great!! Found a couple minor issues. They ordered a new seal for the pass-thru compartment, and sure enough the fan in the bathroom was going the wrong way







The salesrep found that pretty humorous, but got it fixed right away.

Love







the new layout. They originally installed the equial-i-zer saddles upside down on the TT, but we got them to correct it. Also upgraded to the 2-6 volt batteries. I think the family is going to love it! The trailer is LONG though.







it'll take a while to get used to, but not bad pulling it down I-25.

Thanks again for everyone comments and suggestions, made the PDI a success!! Can't wait to hit the open road.
















Castle Rock Outbacker - Guess I need to change my id to Parker Outbacker









Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, you should do that (name change). Have you found a place to store the unit? Will you have it at your house for a few days? I work at 25 and Lincoln, so I am close to Parker. Would love to stop by and see it.

Randy


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Randy-

I sent you a PM. I'll have the trailer around until the weekend so drop me a line and we can hook up.

Ron


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats rtombre









Glad your PDI went well. Now we just need to get Jared set up in his!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: I would say "LONG" is an understatement! That sucker covers three counties!


----------

